# 71 Oldsmobile Delta 88 -"Evil Dead"



## aussiemuscle308

I wanted a 73 delta HT and the closest i could find is this 71 delta 88 by R&R. I built it about 5 years ago. engine was taken from the 66 oldsmobile and paint by duplicolor. i lost the delta hubcaps, so i used some mopar rims. lots of bare metal foil and some flat white for the roof.
Evil Dead by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8696 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8697 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8698 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Evil Dead by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8699 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8700 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8701 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice! GM should have used those rims too! :thumbsup:


----------



## John F

Nice !!
Fun Fact: the Delta 88 featured in the film was/is Sam Raimi's personal car. He finds a way to work it into all his films, it was also Ben Parker's car in Spiderman.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Groovy! That's pretty cool!


----------



## mr-replica

Beautiful build


----------

